# حوض طلاء الذهب 7



## athersaeed1970 (27 مارس 2009)

:58:
إيجاد نسبة تركيز الذهب و تركيز 
الكوبلت و ph بواسطة الجهاز مباشرة 
1 – طريقة تحليل الذهب باستخدام الترسيب الكهربائي 
الترسيب الكهربائي : نأخذ ( 10 ml ) من الحوض في بيكر ونضيف ( 100 ml ) من الماء المقطر يوضع البيكر على جهاز الترسيب ويثبت التيار على ( 0.5 ampere) ولمدة نصف ساعة بعد ذلك يؤخذ الكاثود ويغسل بالماء المقطر ومن ثم بالكحول أو الأسيتون ويجفف في مجفف لمدة ربع ساعة ثم يوزن ومن فرق الوزن نستخرج وزن الذهب علما يجب إن يكون الكاثود موزون قبل الترسيب
100 * فرق الوزن = AU g/L
2 – طريقة تحليل الذهب باستخدام الحوامض 
نأخذ ( 10 ml ) من الحوض في بيكر ونضيف ( 20 ml ) من حامض الكبريتيك المركز يسخن بعد ذلك نضيف ( 10 ml ) من حامض النتريك المركز داخل غرفة السحب ( هود) ونسخن لحين انتهاء الأبخرة ثم نرفع البيكر ويبرد ثم نضيف ( 100 ml ) من الماء المقطر ونضيف 10 ml من بيرو كسيد الهيدروجين H2O2 نسخن إلى حد الغليان بعدما نضيف فورمالدعايد 10 ml ( 30% HchO ) قطرة قطرة ونكمل التسخين الى انتهاء الأبخرة والغازات ( SO3 ) يبرد ويكمل إلى ( 150 ml ) من الماء المقطر نرشح من خلال جفنه الترشيح الزجاجية ( رقم 4 ) موزونة مسبقا ويغسل الراسب بالماء المقطر والأسيتون ويجفف في مجفف بدرجة حرارة ( 100 C )
لمدة نصف ساعة تبرد وتوزن 
100 * فرق الوزن = AU g/L
طريقة تحليل الكوبلت

نأخذ ( 20 ml ) من الحوض ويوضع في دورق ونضيف 100 ml من الماء بحيث يكون ال PH بين 4 – 6
بعدها نضيف كاشف ميروكسايد مع قطرات من الامونيا يسحح مع EDTA 0.2N حتى يتغبر لونه من الاصفر الى البنفسجي
0.295 * حجم EDTA = coplt g/L


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع ..........


----------



## رياض فن (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ألف ألف شكر على ما قدمته


----------

